
Yes, progressive enhancement is a fucking moral argument - Arcsech
https://sonniesedge.co.uk/blog/progressive-enhancement
======
bobajeff
The way I see it it's properly insuring that the site can be used in ways that
the programmer might not predict even after it's grown to billions of lines of
code and/or has been abandoned. (See
[http://www.warnerbros.com/archive/spacejam/movie/jam.htm](http://www.warnerbros.com/archive/spacejam/movie/jam.htm))

Imagine if eBay, IMDB, and millions of other cruddy old site's were designed
in a manner that didn't depend on screensize, pointer or input method.

Maybe they wouldn't need to make seperate ghetto mobile versions of their site
that are still missing features. The site would just adjust itself according
to its context.

------
dqv
This article is unfortunately not very well organized, but I agree with its
sentiments.

